# Caprine Challenger feed from Blue Seal



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Good Morning All, Have a few questions for you. Have you tried or are you feeding Blue Seal Caprine Challenger. If you use it or have tried it I would llike to hear what your thoughts are. Also if you know where in Virginia to buy any Blue Seal products. I can not locate a dealer any where in Va, or NC.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If I recall correctly, Liz feeds it. If she doesn't see this, you may want to PM her. Whenever I hear about this feed, it has always been positive but I have never used it myself.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I used to feed it, but found the protein way too high. Had huge kids, tight painful udders and acidic urine. Once I changed to another feed with lower protein, all those problems went away.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I have been feeding it to my girls for quite a while. I don't have huge kids b/c my girls tend to multiples - I had triplets and quads last year, didn't have tight udders with all those kids and don't know about urine. I didn't like the other choices and the one guy i know in my area with goats also feeds it. Open to other ideas but my girls have been picky in the past - they decided last fall they didn't like caprine challenger and i had to mix it with Sunshine Plus...........then all of a sudden they liked it again.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I used to feed it  until the summer of '11 our mill had a problem with grain mites in the sweet feed, so we switched over to the Premium Dairy Goat pellets (which we had been mixing with the challenger all along and a bit if sunshine plus thrown in here and there too) by blue seal and I like that too  
I did like the challenger and have thought about picking up a bag each spring for my kids but I think I would have a lot left over lol! And we are worry warts and don't want grain mites again! We don't have any pigs to feed it to now lol!
And yes I am pretty sure Liz feeds it to her whole herd?


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I used to feed it - I think it's a pretty good feed. I stopped because I don't like to feed soy.


----------



## IONFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

I feed it to my pregnant and nursing does. The rest of the herd gets the Blue Seal meat goat pellets. I haven't had any problems with it. I don't have a lot of feed choices here. The Southern States dealer does so little business that the feed gets old and my TSC seems to have issues ordering feed and are out of goat (and chicken and rabbit) feeds a lot of the time, so Blue Seal it is. Where I get it will do a custom mix for me but I have to buy a ton at a time and that's just too much for me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I use the meat goat for wethers and kids now.. And my bucks will be getting it.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

IONFarm said:


> I feed it to my pregnant and nursing does. The rest of the herd gets the Blue Seal meat goat pellets. I haven't had any problems with it. I don't have a lot of feed choices here. The Southern States dealer does so little business that the feed gets old and my TSC seems to have issues ordering feed and are out of goat (and chicken and rabbit) feeds a lot of the time, so Blue Seal it is. Where I get it will do a custom mix for me but I have to buy a ton at a time and that's just too much for me.


Do you have a Countrymax store near you? I used to shop at TSC all the time but they stopped carrying some things i like and Countrymax is willing to order anything for me if they don't normally carry it (of course now other people are buying 'my' stuff......the Naturewise Egglayer pellets, the EaglePack Holistic dog food, so i am a trendsetter lol)


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I have trips and quads...when I was feeding the Challenger the majority had huge heads and the kids were enormous. Changed grain to a lower protein and the problem went away. What really made me change was the udder before birth. I had to milk the does because they were so full, painful and tight. With the lower protein, their udders are nice and soft and not engorged. Production is still way up, but without the engorging.


----------



## whimsyfarm (May 31, 2013)

Country Farm & Home Supply Inc
203 South Small Street
Pittsboro NC 27312 
Phone: 919-542-3353


----------

